# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Yandex.Rover, autonomous delivery robot, Yandex, Moscow, Russia

## Airicist

Developer - Yandex

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Yandex.Rover delivery robot

Nov 7, 2019




> Yandex has started road testing an autonomous delivery robot for small-size cargos. Called Yandex.Rover after a space exploration device, a suitcase-sized vehicle can autonomously navigate the way along its route on city sidewalks at a walking pace. Yandex.Rover utilizes company's achievements in self-driving. A number of robots are already on the road, carrying small packages on the premises of the Yandex headquarters in Moscow.


"Introducing Yandex.Rover, Our Autonomous Delivery Robot"

November 7, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Yandex.Rover delivers packages from Beru marketplace

Feb 13, 2020




> We are happy to announce a new stage in our autonomous delivery robot tests. On February 14, Yandex.Rover delivered its first packages from Beru, our eCommerce marketplace, to the employees of Yandex headquarters in Moscow. This is Rover’s first integration into Yandex ecosystem.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Yandex robots start to deliver restaurant meals in central Moscow"

by Gleb Stolyarov
December 9, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "How Yandex plans to expand its autonomous robot delivery service"

by Kyle Wiggers
March 26, 2021

----------


## Airicist

"Russia's Yandex to launch e-grocery delivery in Paris then London"

April 16, 2021

----------

